# Flanger



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Took a Bachmann skeleton log car, some parts laying around and a LGB snowplow and turned it into an D&RGW Flanger


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is sweet, nice job!!!.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very creative and carried out beautifully. LiG


----------



## wsakalaucks (Jan 28, 2019)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

You took a perfectly good Bachmann log car and made that...sad, sad...of course if you had used Kadee #1 1906 body mount couplers, there might have been a chance for forgiveness...!!!
Fred Mills


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

LOL!!! I haven't decided on the body mounts yet with all new metal trucks. 😎


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice job. Very well done, probably several retired logging buggys found their way into flangers
Awesome job
Dennis


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Appreciate it.! And I bet so. Was showing my wife the D&SRR's flanger in operation...and she was impressed with mine on how it looked close to it.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

UPDATE! Body mounted draft and couplers. Few other things too.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Tomrjz (Feb 11, 2019)

That is a great inspiration for anyone of us to make one.
Excellent work !


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

now thats really sharp! I always wanted to build a flanger, but never thought of going that route. nice work!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I appreciate that! I know what your saying. It came to me one day as I was messing with the skeleton log car and saw the flanger pop up on an image search...and though... oh yes there it is! It's on now..lol.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very, very nice and clean build with some lovely details! Inspirational indeed. Thanks for sharing.


----------

